# Advanced Passenger Information - API



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I've just booked a Eurotunnel crossing for next week and at the end of the booking process they ask for API to be completed.

As we went in January to France and had to fill in the API how relevant is it that it is completed again ?

Has anyone had problems at the check-in at the Terminal when they didn't complete the API ?

Just asking.


:grin2: :grin2: :grin2: :grin2:


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

KeithChesterfield said:


> I've just booked a Eurotunnel crossing for next week and at the end of the booking process they ask for API to be completed.
> 
> As we went in January to France and had to fill in the API how relevant is it that it is completed again ?
> 
> ...


We use the tunnel in June and September and asked the same question. Still had to complete the API. I think I remember that the booking person put me through to the appropriate link and my data was there just requiring a confirmation. Although I do have some memory problems nowadays ! LOL

Terry


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

Its very relevant. When you first book a Eurotunnel trip and input your API you just save the details. Then when you book further trips you just go to the API page and tick which persons details apply to that trip. Its not a big deal or time consuming. Each trip has to have API for that trip as they need to know who is going outbound which could obviously be different each time you travel. I have not heard of anyone having trouble on leaving the UK because they didn't input the API, but if they did and got held up they would have little grounds to moan about it.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

No different to taking an international flight. 

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh No Andy.
It's one of the reasons I don't want to fly any more as it can take half a day to get on the blooming plane. 

Ray.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

it's UK Border Force who insist on this. if you book a reverse trip from France to the UK you don't need to input the API info at the time of booking. we have a frequent traveler account so book single crossings at a time to retain flexibility so know what info is needed for each direction.


----------

